# Stranger Things: Elfi, hörst du zu? Teaser zu Staffel 4



## PCGH-Redaktion (9. Mai 2021)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *Stranger Things: Elfi, hörst du zu? Teaser zu Staffel 4* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Stranger Things: Elfi, hörst du zu? Teaser zu Staffel 4*


----------



## kero81 (9. Mai 2021)

Ich freu mich MEGA auf die vierte Staffel! Muss jetzt aber aufhören drüber nachzudenken, sonst bekomm ich Herz Kasper!


----------



## spawa93 (9. Mai 2021)

Ab Staffel 2 langweilig


----------



## Freakless08 (10. Mai 2021)

Ich hoffe die Serie ist danach zu Ende. Von Staffel zu Staffel hat sie leider abgenommen.


----------

